# 떼다



## vientito

This is one verb that has so many different meanings, all depending on context.  I'd like to quote a passage here and would like to know what meaning 떼다 has taken on

죄송하지만 제가 ‘조수일’ ‘하면서도’ ‘하루에’ ‘서너 번씩은’ ‘깨지는 ‘실력이거든요’.알바 ‘딱지도’ ‘어제 겨우 뗐고만,(뗐는데) ‘작가는’ 무슨...

알바 ‘딱지도’ :  알바 short for 아르바이 meaning a part-time gig
딱지: this usually attaches to whatever noun to denote a extreme negative and contemptuous view of the speaker of the matter described

I am not sure what meaning 떼다 has in play here.  Could it mean she got refused for a part-time job?  Or does she mean she has obtained one?


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

딱지떼다 here means finished doing something. Usually denotes that the person has been promoted/gone to a higher level.

알바 딱지도 겨우 뗐고만--I have only just gotten my part-time job over and done with.

There's an expression "총각 딱지(를) 떼다". 총각 means, of course, unmarried man, so you can guess in which circumstances this is used.


----------



## vientito

Got me puzzled when I search through this link

http://allinall.ybmsisa.com/stylev2...tartNum=0&GroupMode=0&cmd=0&kwd=딱지떼다&x=5&y=16

None of those 3 are close to the meaning that you mentioned. 

The closest meaning I got from naver would be  권리를 없애거나 직위를 그만두게 하다  from 떼다 . 

It's funny that the same verb could have a meaning either of  "stop" or "begin" (ex.  발걸음을 떼다	, 입을 떼다) .  Two quite opposite sense all embed in the same verb.


----------



## kenjoluma

딱지 in this context means 'label'. 
This word means 'label', 'sticker', 'shell', 'scab', etc.

Rough translation might be:
"I just took the 'part-timer' label off myself very recently... (so I'm not good at this)"


----------



## vientito

now I am aware the other meaning of 딱지 and thus everything makes sense to me.  Thanks all for your help


----------

